# HHV - No rooms at all? [2008 thread revisited]



## Blues (Jun 25, 2008)

So now that we're getting a bunch of new points, DW and I are starting to think about how to use them.  Hawaii, says the Chief of Staff (copyright Alan Cole, used without permission).

The last time we used HGVC points for Hawaii was about 5 years ago at the Bay Club.  Been there, done that.  I don't recall having any problems booking it, though.

So I decided to look at HHV, since we haven't been to Oahu for at least 20 years.  Nothing.  Nada.  I admit that I didn't scroll through ALL 9 months on their web page, but looked at times I thought likely I might get something, including all the way out 9 months (next March).  Nada.

Is that normal?  I've mostly used my HGVC points at LV, Orlando, and for RCI trades.  Never had a problem.  What's the secret to getting HHV?

Also, did a quick check on airfares.  SFO-HNL is $750 pp rt and up.  Wow.  Kinda puts a damper on the thought of a quick getaway.  In the past, we've done Hawaii a week at a time.  But at those air fares I think I'd only want to do it for 2 weeks or more.  Hmmm, if we could get some time at HHV, perhaps we could also get an RCI trade to Kauai, our favorite island.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 25, 2008)

Blues, there was a big thread about this a couple months back.  I tried to find it but didn't have any luck, maybe someone else can find the link.

The gist of the thread was similar to your question..."Why is there no availability at HHV?  This has been an issue for awhile now...and it sucks!


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Jun 25, 2008)

*HHV - No availability*

I remember from that thread that the consensus seemed to be that with the new sales of the Hawaiian properties, without them being built yet, the points that those owners are getting are being used at the current properties.  Hopefully when the new units are open, the availability issue will come back to normal whereby at the 9 month mark, you would be able to see complete availabilty of units for booking.  

I also looked yesterday at March of 2009 and saw no availability.  It was disappointing.  Does anyone know when these new properties - Waikikian and Kings Land(big island) will be open?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 25, 2008)

WORLD TRAVELER said:


> I also looked yesterday at March of 2009 and saw no availability.  It was disappointing.  Does anyone know when these new properties - Waikikian and Kings Land(big island) will be open?


According to an older thread, Kingsland started taking reservations for a Jan 2009 opening.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 25, 2008)

We booked our January trip to Oahu right at the 9 month mark. I could not get a 2 bedroom ocean view and had to settle for a 1 bedroom ocean view unit. The year before when I was looking and thinking about our plans, getting whatever unit I wanted didn't seem to be an issue at the 9 month mark. This year it's been a big issue getting anything at all. 

I've been following the availabilty off and on since booking. Mostly hoping that a 2 bedroom ocean view or ocean front might pop up but seeing nothing at all. For giggles I've occasionally looked at the 9 month mark and usually see limited availability. For whatever reason, Hawaii has become a tough exchange within the HGVC system.

Perhaps it's the new properties being sold with new owners given the ability to book HHV 12 months out until their own properties take reservations. I think it could be they've built so many Orlando and Vegas units and sold them by telling people you can easily trade into Hawaii using the less expensive properties. I know that when we've attended the "owners updates," I always hear one or two salesmen introducing new owners and saying, "They going to Hawaii!" after they've purchased. If you building units in Vegas and Orlando and keep telling people it's "easy" to get into Hawaii, eventually something will have to give. Perhaps they've finally reached critical mass and there isn't enough Hawaiian units to go around for all those Vegas and Orlando owners. 

I feel now that we're fortunate. Hawaii is someplace we've wanted to go and we have a room with what should be a reasonably decent view. I didn't buy our Vegas unit with the idea of trading into Hawaii. We bought it to use. Those that have purchased Orlando or Vegas with the express purpose of trading into Hawaii on a regular basis are the ones who may have need for concern. I fear that the Hawaii exchange may finally have been oversold.


----------



## sparkysparky (Jun 25, 2008)

*HHV and borrowing points*

Hi everyone,
Okay so now I'm worried after reading about the "shortage" of rooms at the HHV.  I agree that the online reservation system is bad.  I called HGVC today to check availability for April 2009 and was told there is space.  How much space, I have no idea.  I can't reserve a week until July 9th for April 4 - 11th so I'm crossing my fingers.

But I do have a couple of questions for anyone that knows.  In addition to the condo for a week in April, I am trying to reserve another condo for the same week using borrowed club points from 2010.  I am told I can't borrow until Jan 1st, 2009.  How realistic do you think my chances are of reserving another condo for the same week?

Thanks in advance.

Susan


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 25, 2008)

sparkysparky said:


> In addition to the condo for a week in April, I am trying to reserve another condo for the same week using borrowed club points from 2010.  I am told I can't borrow until Jan 1st, 2009.  How realistic do you think my chances are of reserving another condo for the same week?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Susan



Boy that doesn't sound right.  What good does it do to borrow your 2010 pts so you can use them for a 2009 reservation if they will not let you borrow them till 2009?


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 25, 2008)

sparkysparky said:


> ...  I am told I can't borrow until Jan 1st, 2009...



Poppycock.  I know of no such calendar year restriction.

In late 2007, I borrowed 80 of my "2009" points for a Cancun reservation for this year (from which I recently returned).

More recently, I attempted to make an RCI reservation for 2009 with some of my 2010 points, which the CSR was ready "borrow" for me, 'cept my destination was not available.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 25, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> Poppycock.  I know of no such calendar year restriction.


I agree -- I have already made a 2009 reservation at Mabrisba and used 2010 borrowed points for it.  

Kurt


----------



## sparkysparky (Jun 26, 2008)

Boy, if what you wrote is really true, I'm getting on the horn with HGVC first thing tomorrow. Thanks!  I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## sparkysparky (Jun 26, 2008)

*Unfortunately, it's true....*

...I can't borrow my 2010 points until Jan. 1, 2009 ONLY because I am origianally a Bay Club owner, not an HGVC property owner.  Pfft.  I think the same rules should apply to either, don't you agree?


----------



## Blues (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Sparky.

It appears that owners at affiliates are treated differently.  I own in Scotland, and whenever I try to use next years points for next year's reservations (e.g., using 2009 points now for a 2009 reservation), I always have to escalate it to a supervisor.  It always works (eventually), but I always get a comment like, "Well, if you guarantee me that you're going to pay the 2009 fees on time and convert to HGVC points, we can make an exception."

Consequently, I don't use the standard HGVC mantra of "borrow, borrow, borrow".  Too much hassle.  I pay $69 every year to push my points out.  Right now, my 2008 points are pushed to 2009.

This is one of my motivations to buy a resale at Flamingo.  I've never known if my experience was due to owning an affiliate, or due to the fact that the affiliate was out of the country, and actually part of HIGVC rather than HGVC.  But it appears that owners at affiliates really *aren't* treated the same as Hilton owned properties.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 26, 2008)

sparkysparky said:


> ...I can't borrow my 2010 points until Jan. 1, 2009 ONLY because I am origianally a Bay Club owner, not an HGVC property owner.  Pfft.  I think the same rules should apply to either, don't you agree?


Well, that's a total bummer!  Sorry to hear about that, but thanks for sharing -- it is good to know.

Kurt


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats really too bad- I feel this is unfair for affiliate owners- They are HGVC members-
Anyway, I think many tUG visitors get the idea that they have to buy the cheapest HGVC resale possible-and head for the affiliates-  Scotland, bay Club etc-   - only to find out about the restrictions later.
I myself almost bought at Bay Club as it was so much cheaper than HGVC at Waik resort- until a good friend inormed me that a Bay Club owner had to pay to use the pool at Hilton waikoloa Village- and also mentioned HGVC may drop them- (probably a rumor) I ended up buying in HGVC Waik- (big difference)
Anyway - I was at HWV yesterday and spoke with an employee.  She said that every day she deals with frustrated, irate Bay club owners who go to HWV to use the pools and lagoon only to be told they have to pay. She felt they should be informed of this when they buy Bay Club especially since it is Hilton managed.  
For someone with children who would love the slides and waterfalls- this can be a real issue.

I think it would really help if tUG could  post some of these HGVC affiliate restrictions- like the borrowing of points (Is this  because HGVC may not manage the resort the next year?) up in the red zone-for general information


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 28, 2008)

Frankly, it was news to me that out HGVC affiliate-bretheren are treated like 2d-class citizens when it comes to using their points.  I had assumed that y'all got the same play-book that we HGVC-owners got.  Its a shame, but I guess Hilton don't trust you to stick around.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Not being allowed to borrow points? thats what makes HGVC flexible. If HGVC markets their affiliates to us- they should at least give them the same benefits.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jun 28, 2008)

WORLD TRAVELER said:


> I remember from that thread that the consensus seemed to be that with the new sales of the Hawaiian properties, without them being built yet, the points that those owners are getting are being used at the current properties.  Hopefully when the new units are open, the availability issue will come back to normal whereby at the 9 month mark, you would be able to see complete availabilty of units for booking.
> 
> I also looked yesterday at March of 2009 and saw no availability.  It was disappointing.  Does anyone know when these new properties - Waikikian and Kings Land(big island) will be open?



I too am concerned about HHV availability and suspect it has to do with inventory in the new Grand Waikikian being sold but not yet available. Nothing has been available for months. The property is in theory going to be completed late this year. I would suspect if nothing else that this is going to provide a lot of HHV inventory when it becomes available. Looks like 2008 and 2009 reservations are going to be tough until that inventory actually appears.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is the previous thread on this topic:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68581


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ill be spendinng the 4th here at HGVC waik- My good friend  and his family, who travelled with us for this 15 day vacation(they owns at  Flamingo) were  unable to fuse their points to find anything more than 3 days in this resort and needed to settle for Bay Club-

What do you think Glintz- 
Is the HGVC world changing? It used to be buy resale- as cheap as you can get it - anywhere- and you will have no prob getting any reservation in the 9 month window .
But now with the difficulty in making reservations in HHV and HWR
Would prospective buyers who want to vac in Hawaii be better advised to buy resale or preconstruction in Hawaii itself?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 29, 2008)

IMO, it's always best to own where you want to vacation the most. We own in Las Vegas because we enjoy the LV Strip resort. Being able to get into Hawaii has always been a side benefit to us. If a person really wants to vacation in Hawaii then I feel they would be best served by owning in Hawaii. Things can always change in the future makeing what was possible yesterday difficult to do today. I think HGVC owners are seeing this with the limited availability in Hawaii right now. It could be different in another 6 to 12 months.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 30, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> IMO, it's always best to own where you want to vacation the most. We own in Las Vegas because we enjoy the LV Strip resort. Being able to get into Hawaii has always been a side benefit to us. If a person really wants to vacation in Hawaii then I feel they would be best served by owning in Hawaii. Things can always change in the future makeing what was possible yesterday difficult to do today. I think HGVC owners are seeing this with the limited availability in Hawaii right now. It could be different in another 6 to 12 months.




I think it may be coming to this Doug- I wondeer if it has to do with the blackstone group purchasing HGVC


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 30, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> I think it may be coming to this Doug- I wondeer if it has to do with the blackstone group purchasing HGVC




That's been a thought in the back of my mind. I'm sure some things are going to change. Some I'll probably like, others maybe not.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 2, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> What do you think Glintz-
> Is the HGVC world changing? It used to be buy resale- as cheap as you can get it - anywhere- and you will have no prob getting any reservation in the 9 month window .
> But now with the difficulty in making reservations in HHV and HWR
> Would prospective buyers who want to vac in Hawaii be better advised to buy resale or preconstruction in Hawaii itself?



I really don't know. I hope it is just a temporary shortage due to the new HHV location being under construction. I knew when I bought in that things could change and I would not be surprised if the new ownership changes things for the worse.


----------



## OnMedic (Jul 2, 2008)

GTLINZ said:


> I too am concerned about HHV availability and suspect it has to do with inventory in the new Grand Waikikian being sold but not yet available. Nothing has been available for months. The property is in theory going to be completed late this year. I would suspect if nothing else that this is going to provide a lot of HHV inventory when it becomes available. Looks like 2008 and 2009 reservations are going to be tough until that inventory actually appears.



I am positive that time (points) can not be given where it does not exist. Ie... if the Waikikian does not open until 2009, new owners would not receive any 2008 points.

Are Waikikian owners borrowing their 2009 points? If this is the case, more Waikikian availability for the rest of us!


----------



## nonutrix (Jul 3, 2008)

OnMedic said:


> I am positive that time (points) can not be given where it does not exist. Ie... if the Waikikian does not open until 2009, new owners would not receive any 2008 points.



This is not correct.  Owners of Grand Waikikian and Kingsland could get points in 2008 with the payment of a use fee roughly equal to the projected MF.  This would have no effect on the 2009 points.  Therefore, a situation is created where there are a lot of owners with points, but no home property to trade into.

nonutrix


----------



## OnMedic (Jul 3, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> This is not correct.  Owners of Grand Waikikian and Kingsland could get points in 2008 with the payment of a use fee roughly equal to the projected MF.  This would have no effect on the 2009 points.  Therefore, a situation is created where there are a lot of owners with points, but no home property to trade into.
> 
> nonutrix



Is this legal? How can you sell more time then you have on deed real estate? I couldn't imagine buying a new home, then when it came time to move in being told "sorry, the family that bought to close next year had nowhere to live so we are letting them live in your house until then".

I remember asking intrawest this exact question because their system does not have an assigned/deeded home resort, unit and week.

Sorry, I am just having a hard time srapping my head around selling something (time) for use that does not exist!


----------



## nonutrix (Jul 3, 2008)

OnMedic said:


> Is this legal? How can you sell more time then you have on deed real estate? I couldn't imagine buying a new home, then when it came time to move in being told "sorry, the family that bought to close next year had nowhere to live so we are letting them live in your house until then".
> 
> I remember asking intrawest this exact question because their system does not have an assigned/deeded home resort, unit and week.
> 
> Sorry, I am just having a hard time srapping my head around selling something (time) for use that does not exist!



I can't speak to the legality of this act, only to the fact that this is happening.  I think that once the new properties are opened for stays, there will be a lot more availability in Hawaii at all of the properties.  Now it is a case of a lot of new owners all dressed up with new points and no place to go! 

nonutrix


----------



## jzirker (Jul 3, 2008)

When we were at our presentation in NYC, we had the choice "even though it ws past the deadline..." to gain 2008 conversion points by making the transaction a 2008 transaction vs. 2009.  Of course, we would have had to pay the 2008 MF in order to get the 2008 conversion... or so we were told.  We didn't do it because ourt plans for this year are already made.

Jeff


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 3, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> I can't speak to the legality of this act, only to the fact that this is happening.  I think that once the new properties are opened for stays, there will be a lot more availability in Hawaii at all of the properties.  Now it is a case of a lot of new owners all dressed up with new points and no place to go!
> 
> nonutrix



thats good to hear
I just did the owners tour for kingsland- 
this property will be incredible- 3 pools superslide etc-
a hawaiian themed super clubhouse courtyard 
It would be a shame if other owners are unable to get here
unfortunately 2 br plus units - are 12600 for plat--whew
Just met some seaworld owners who are having the most incredible time here in the big island- They said they were lucky to be able to get here as an opening came up at 8 monhts out-
There is so much to  do - 
a plus is the free access to  HWV- its almost like a mini- seaworld- and its free


----------



## nonutrix (Jul 3, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> thats good to hear
> I just did the owners tour for kingsland-
> this property will be incredible- 3 pools superslide etc-
> a hawaiian themed super clubhouse courtyard
> ...



Are there models for Kingsland open to view?  Can you go to the property to take a look?

nonutrix


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 5, 2008)

no Models open yet- didnt see any in the construction area- followed up with a phone call- nothing yet-


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 9, 2008)

when in the new Oahu property expected to be open?  How much in advance do they put inventory into the system?  

Does anyone know.


----------



## Aptman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Got a 1BD in HHV/Lagoon for Spring Break - 1 week*

I've been watching with dismay the absolute lack of availability at HHV this whole year.  I stayed there this last March just after we bought and loved it.  However, when we wanted to go back and take the kids, we had absolutely no availability.

Now, however, I landed a 1BD at the Lagoon Tower from April 4 - April 11 (Saturday to Saturday, and the week that my kids are on vacation from school).  I caught it just in the 9 month period, so I got very lucky.  There is still a little left, so jump on it people if you're interested.

I was wondering what people thought of this conundrum.  My kids will be 8 & 6 next spring break, and have never been to Hawaii.  I could also have landed a 2BD at HGVC Waikaloa, with its access to HWV.  What do some of you think of the value of going to Waikaloa vs. HHV for the week.  As I see it, Waikaloa has a much better pool, and is in a much more mellow area, with more scenery right there without the bustle of the huge city.

We'll get a car regardless of where we go (so getting around is not a huge issue), and flights appear to be cheaper to Honolulu than to Kona.  Also, we only have 4800 points per year, so we'd have to use nearly all of 2 years worth of points to go to the big island.  Finally, it seems like there's more cultural & historical things to do on Oahu, and that area has more things to do within walking distance of where we're staying.  I say this as having no experience in the area of Waikaloa, so I don't know beyond what I've read on these boards.

Do any of you have any opinions whether one way seems like a glaringly no-brainer better way to proceed?  Obviously, things depend on our personality, I'm just wondering if people are scratching their heads saying "he actually passed up on Waikaloa in his situation....?   What a fool!"

  I can still cancel and try to scoop up one of the remaining Waikaloa rooms that are available (oh yeah, I forgot to mention that, there's a bit of Waikaloa availability too - how about your thoughts before your reservations ) if I act quickly.  But, I think I'm stuck.

Finally, does anyone have a best guess on airfare from Los Angeles around that time?  That's going to hurt.  Any suggestions on getting the cheapest (not enough miles for all 4 of us).


----------



## Troopers (Jul 9, 2008)

This is discouraging.  I've been looking into a HHV purchase.


----------



## pacman (Jul 9, 2008)

Aptman said:


> I was wondering what people thought of this conundrum.  My kids will be 8 & 6 next spring break, and have never been to Hawaii.  I could also have landed a 2BD at HGVC Waikaloa, with its access to HWV.  What do some of you think of the value of going to Waikaloa vs. HHV for the week.  As I see it, Waikaloa has a much better pool, and is in a much more mellow area, with more scenery right there without the bustle of the huge city.
> 
> Do any of you have any opinions whether one way seems like a glaringly no-brainer better way to proceed?  Obviously, things depend on our personality, I'm just wondering if people are scratching their heads saying "he actually passed up on Waikaloa in his situation....?   What a fool!"



Aptman,

You asked for opionions. My very favorite place is the HHV in Waikiki. Went to both the HHV and Bay Club last year, and for my wife and I, it wasn't even close. In Waikiki, you can walk everywhere. The beach at the Hilton end is not nearly as busy as the rest of Waikiki, and driving along the coast up to Sunset Beach is second to none. Your kids will still like the pool and the beach in Waikiki, although the pools at Waikaloa are impressive (although too Las Vegas in our opinion). I was not impressed with the beach at Waikaloa at all. I go to Hawaii for the beach, and Ohau does have nice beaches. You can also find cheaper places to eat in Waikiki vs. Waikaloa. My 2 cents worth.

Pacman


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yours is a really tough choice which is why we always spend a week at both HHV and the Bay Club.  I'm crazy about both places for very different reasons.

Perhaps a good question is would you like a lot of hustle and bustle or do you like a lot of quiet.  Do you like to be out and about once the sun goes down are you fine at the timeshare once evening sets in.

I would suggest that you keep the HHV reservation if only because it has ben so difficult to get lately.



pacman said:


> I was not impressed with the beach at Waikaloa at all.



But 8-12 minutes down the road are two of the most spectacular beaches in the world.


----------



## i39249 (Jul 10, 2008)

Aptman,

I just got back from HGVC kalia Tower.  I was at HGVC Waikoloa last year. They are 2 very different resorts.  I like the waikoloa for the peace and quiet.  Most things on the Big Island require you to drive there.  The beach near the resort, A bay is not so great.  But 10-15 minutes down the road, are some great beaches.  Some of the best in America.  On the Big Island, Kona is the biggest town near the resort.  It is about a half day tour.  Up on top of Kona are some coffee farms.  Both of these probably don't excite little ones.  My son is 7.  On the Big Island, there is Volcano National Park.  It is an interesting place to explore, however with kids at that age, they'll probably loose interest after half a day and you really need a full day to explore the park.  On the east side of the island, you can also visit the Macadamia Nuts factory.  One hour max there, but the kids & mom love the ice cream.  If you want to spend some quality time with the kids and play with them, i would pick the Big Island.  

On Oahu, there are so many things to do.  The kids would have a great time at the Polynesian Cultural Center, although the younger one might be kind of young.  One can visit the Arizona memorial, check out the military museums and drive out to the North Shore and check out the scenery.  Kids love the shave ice at Matsumotos.  If you like seafood, there are shrimp trucks along the drive.  Also you can check out the Dole plantation.  There is a cool train ride there.  If your little ones are great swimmers, you can go to Hanauma Bay to snorkel with the fish.  There are also some great scenic spots on Oahu.   Oh by the way, depends on the wife, if she loves shopping, then you can't go wrong with HHV.  The only true shopping mall in Hawaii is located near HHV.  It is a pretty big outdoor mall with lots of different shops.  Food is cheaper in Oahu also, thought not inside the resort.  

It just depends on what you want to do.  You can't go wrong with either.  

I checked airfare around March, April and the cheapest i could find was on American for around $750 out of LAX to HNL.  Hawaiian Air is about $800 a person.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 10, 2008)

Aptman said:


> I was wondering what people thought of this conundrum.  My kids will be 8 & 6 next spring break, and have never been to Hawaii....


My wife and I have been to Hawaii many times (she went to UH Manoa) and we love both Oahu and the Big Island.  However, with kids who are 8 and 6 who have never been to Hawaii I would definately go to HHV.

There is just a world of stuff to do close to HHV that will entertain kids - many walking, most a short drive, and only really two (North Shore and Polynesian Cultural Center) a longer drive.

The problem with Waikaloa is that the pool, the beach and maybe horseback riding at Parker Ranch are really the only kid friendly activities nearby.  Most of the good stuff for the younger set is down in the arc from Kona through Volcano to Hilo - quite a drive from Waikaloa.





Aptman said:


> ...flights appear to be cheaper to Honolulu than to Kona.  Also, we only have 4800 points per year, so we'd have to use nearly all of 2 years worth of points to go to the big island.


Given all of this and assuming you are not 'city phobic' HHV is definately the way to go this trip.

That said...the Big Island is AMAZING and one day you must go.  But it is BIG - don't try to stay in one place all week.  A day or two in Hilo, a day or two at Volcano, and the rest somewhere Kona side makes for a much better vacation.  It is (or at least was - I haven't checked since Aloha bit the dust) just as cheap to fly into Hilo and out of Kona (or visa versa) as doing a round trip into Kona - and you'll spend a lot less time in the car.

enjoy,
leo


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Aptman said:


> I've been watching with dismay the absolute lack of availability at HHV this whole year.  I stayed there this last March just after we bought and loved it.  However, when we wanted to go back and take the kids, we had absolutely no availability.
> 
> Now, however, I landed a 1BD at the Lagoon Tower from April 4 - April 11 (Saturday to Saturday, and the week that my kids are on vacation from school).  I caught it just in the 9 month period, so I got very lucky.  There is still a little left, so jump on it people if you're interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Aptman said:


> I've been watching with dismay the absolute lack of availability at HHV this whole year.  I stayed there this last March just after we bought and loved it.  However, when we wanted to go back and take the kids, we had absolutely no availability.
> 
> Now, however, I landed a 1BD at the Lagoon Tower from April 4 - April 11 (Saturday to Saturday, and the week that my kids are on vacation from school).  I caught it just in the 9 month period, so I got very lucky.  There is still a little left, so jump on it people if you're interested.
> 
> ...



-I have also stayed in both places HHV and HGVC Waik I  myself prefer Oahu-more scenic, commercial, nice beaches.  But my kids - 9 and 6 - girls absolutely loved HGVC Waik. more, just more kid friendly I guess- Especially for their age.  Try to get  2 br. get a bottom floor near the pool- your kids will love it- youll also have free access to HWV- Unfortunately , you cant do that if you settle for bay Club.  Your children will love the pools and their lagoon is a perfect place for them to learn how to snorkle- all of this right around the  corner- 
they will also enjoy the new mall- Queens village- 2 minutes away


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 13, 2008)

R Chen said:


> This is discouraging.  I've been looking into a HHV purchase.




If you purchase a HHV than you will have access at 12 months instead of 9 months and you should not have a problem getting there. 

However resales are high and MFs are even higher that most other HGVC locations.

Sandy


----------



## GregT (May 14, 2010)

HGVC TUGgers,

I found this older thread on the lack of HHV availability, and there was speculation that once the newer properties opened (Grand Waikikian and Kings Land) that the pressure on HHV availability would be relieved.

Now that it's mid-2010, is there still the same lack of HHV availability for Club Reservations, or is it lessening?

Please advise and thanks!


----------



## nonutrix (May 14, 2010)

GregT said:


> HGVC TUGgers,
> 
> I found this older thread on the lack of HHV availability, and there was speculation that once the newer properties opened (Grand Waikikian and Kings Land) that the pressure on HHV availability would be relieved.
> 
> ...



I had no trouble booking three weeks in June back in January.  I just looked to see there is a lot of HHV availability for the next 30 days under the open season reservations.

Hope this helps.

nonutrix


----------



## jestme (May 14, 2010)

nonutrix said:


> I had no trouble booking three weeks in June back in January.  I just looked to see there is a lot of HHV availability for the next 30 days under the open season reservations.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> nonutrix



As I look today, there is very little club season available at the HHV in Jan.-Feb. at all. Yet the Open season there right now seems to have a lot for the next 30 days. If this is any indication, then booking at midnight at the beginning of your 9 month window is imperative to get a club reservation. Then again, Hilton (Blackstone) may be hoarding 2011 inventory to use as sales incentive for the new towers at the HHV that they will soon be be selling at "pre-construction" pricing. People will be buying those now, getting their annual allotment of points, and will have no "home" resort to trade into the system for a few years.


----------



## Talent312 (May 14, 2010)

I dislike the notion of tacking onto a 2008 thread; however...
As you may recall, the economy tanked in the interim. This has taken a lot of wind out of the sails of Hawiian tourism. While high-demand periods will lead to a tight supply, if you act as soon as the club-window opens or wait for open season, you should find enuff available to suit.


----------



## GregT (May 18, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> I dislike the notion of tacking onto a 2008 thread;



Sorry.......   I thought of that after the fact and realized I should have linked it......still a bit of a newbie here.....

Thanks for the responses!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## feed the otter (May 18, 2010)

We are spending a week @ HHV Kalia Tower in January, having started working the days as soon as we hit the 9 month window as jestme alluded to doing.  Turns out we had a couple days to spare before it all disappeared on us, but hardly enough time to think about what we wanted to do.  In this case it definitely paid to plan our trip well in advance.

I hadn't considered the possibility of inventory being hoarded to cover the sales of the new HHV towers.  I likewise haven't been watching, but are these new towers already being sold?


----------



## jestme (May 18, 2010)

I hadn't considered the possibility of inventory being hoarded to cover the sales of the new HHV towers.  I likewise haven't been watching said:
			
		

> I don't think they have building permits as yet, so they wouldn't have them for sale yet. But as soon as they do get the permits, you can bet they will start selling them at "pre-construction" prices, just like they do with all the others.


----------



## TUGmember100 (May 18, 2010)

*9 month window*

I'm sorry if this was addressed elsewhere and another newbie question...but what timezone at midnight does the 9-month window start?  I'm assuming EST since Club Member services is located in FL?


----------



## jestme (May 18, 2010)

TUGmember100 said:


> I'm sorry if this was addressed elsewhere and another newbie question...but what timezone at midnight does the 9-month window start?  I'm assuming EST since Club Member services is located in FL?



Yes. That is correct.


----------



## Maverick1963 (May 19, 2010)

I have a reservation with Lagoon in the midst of this August.  I managed to get 1BR as Club Reservation, using all the techniques I learned over the years.  Since I secured one, I have been trying to upgrade my reservation.  But no luck.  Usually five months prior to your target month, HGVC releases stock.  I saw this happen in the past few years.  This year there was no such release in March (my target month:  August).  There is almost no changes in availability.  Maybe in June and July, those who have reservation will decide if they can really go for vacation or not.  Then I should be seeing availability status change day after day.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 25, 2010)

*Best way to book 9 months out HHV?*

Hi,

I could use some help on how to book HGVC at 9 months out.

My sister owns HGVC and has been trying to book HHV at 9 months out for summer 2011.  Is her BEST bet for a summer week to go online at 12:00 AM EST?  She has tried calling HGVC at 9:00 AM EST on the first available day to secure the first three nights, but they have all been booked by then.

Is the strategy to go online, book 3 nights, then add on the other 4 nights one at a time? Can this add-on be done online, or do you need to call?

Thanks for any help!  She is desperate to plan a family graduation trip for her soon-to-be high school senior!  She did this two years ago for her other daughter with no problems, so she thought this year would be the same way.  So far, she is very discouraged.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## linsj (Sep 25, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could use some help on how to book HGVC at 9 months out.
> 
> ...



Because I wanted a Kalia studio at HHV for two weeks this fall, and there aren't many, I booked online three days past the nine-month mark at 11 p.m. CST. Every couple of nights after that, I changed my reservation online to add more nights until I got what I wanted. Changing online is free.

If you have to have a certain size unit at a specific time, this is the best strategy these days. (It didn't used to be so hard to book HHV.)


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 26, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Hi,
> Is her BEST bet for a summer week to go online at 12:00 AM EST?


Absolutely if you want a summer week at HHV.



> Is the strategy to go online, book 3 nights, then add on the other 4 nights one at a time? Can this add-on be done online, or do you need to call?


Do it online at 12am Eastern. If you wait to call it will be gone.
Book the 1st 3 nights then add on each additional night using the changeable reservation option nightly.

REVOLUTION FEATURE
Hmmm...It looks like we can see what's available during home week using the "Revolution" (vs the Classic) reservation system. This is a nice feature since it allows you to get an idea on what may be potentially available during the Club Reservation Window 9 months before check-in. We just don't know how many units are available. So you need to reserve these HHV summer units at midnight eastern.

For example, as of today here's what I can see for Sat 7/23 check-in for 7 nights.
(1) Lagoon Tower has AT LEAST ONE studio, one bdrm & one bdrm plus (no two or three bdrms available)
(2) Kalia Tower has AT LEAST ONE studio, one bdrm with two double beds & one bdrm plus with two double beds available (no king bed room available) 
NOTE: Kalia Tower doesn't have two bedroom units
(3) Grand Waikikian Tower has AT LEAST ONE one bdrm with two double beds or king & one bdrm plus with two double beds or king available (no two bdrms available)
NOTE: Grand Waikikian Tower doesn't have studios.

Old posts that folks might find helpful
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=908379&postcount=6
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=983080&postcount=35
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=742225&postcount=65


----------



## Denise L (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you for the great advice.  My sister managed to get the first three nights of her reservation, so now she just has to work on the next four nights  .  I should have checked TUG before she started the whole process, but she didn't have a hard time two years ago, so thought it would be the same this year.  

If you guys have any other tips, let me know!  I am always learning about these systems.  I love the online option!


----------



## GregT (Sep 26, 2010)

All,

Is HHV challenging year-round, or is it easier in the Fall (October-ish) when Hawaii is theoretically lower demand?

Please advise and thanks!


----------



## Denise L (Sep 26, 2010)

*Help with using Change Feature to add one night at a time*

Hello all,

So now that my sister has her three nights, how does she use the Change feature to add one night at a time?

She is "practicing" clicking on the Change button and doesn't seem to see a choice to add a night.  There is a choice to change her check-in date.  I'm sure this is not hard, but can someone walk me through it for her? Thanks in advance.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 26, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So now that my sister has her three nights, how does she use the Change feature to add one night at a time?
> 
> She is "practicing" clicking on the Change button and doesn't seem to see a choice to add a night.  There is a choice to change her check-in date.  I'm sure this is not hard, but can someone walk me through it for her? Thanks in advance.



She can't add-on a night until midnight when it becomes available since she's booking exactly at the 9 month mark. She can play around with January dates at the Lagoon Tower if she wants some practice. Just tell her not to confirm anything otherwise she'll release her original dates. If she releases her dates by accident, she'll have to quickly go back using the changeable reservation option and rebook it again before someone else grabs it.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 26, 2010)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Is HHV challenging year-round, or is it easier in the Fall (October-ish) when Hawaii is theoretically lower demand?
> 
> Please advise and thanks!



Yes, there will be lower demand than summer but HHV is a very popular resort. 

You need to plan ahead based on the reasons provided below. To be on the safe side I would book closer to the 9 month mark.

REASON #1
Currently there are many more Orlando and Vegas rooms than there are HHV rooms so there's much more competition amongst HGVC owners

 Oahu - total rooms 639 (Kalia - 72 rooms, Lagoon - 236 rooms and Grand Waikikian - 331 rooms; GW also has the higher point structure)
 Las Vegas - total rooms 1,446 (total rooms planned 2,009) 
 Orlando - total rooms 1,097 (total rooms planned 2,156)
See this post for more details - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=742200&postcount=18

REASON #2
Some of the dates in October fall under gold season which might require nightly booking due to the competition to stay when less points are required.

REASON #3
Also as long as there is sales activity at HHV, I suspect that Hilton will retain more inventory at HHV for various sales promotions and will release rooms later if they determine that they don't need them. 
NOTE: When owners convert their HGVC timeshare points into HHonors points, their points are owned by Hilton, allowing HGVC to use it however they see fit (HGVC bought the inventory with HHonors points).


----------



## Emi (Sep 29, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So now that my sister has her three nights, how does she use the Change feature to add one night at a time?
> 
> She is "practicing" clicking on the Change button and doesn't seem to see a choice to add a night.  There is a choice to change her check-in date.  I'm sure this is not hard, but can someone walk me through it for her? Thanks in advance.



Hi 

You probably figured it out by now how to add on days. Click the "change" and it displays the days she already has. keep the same check in date and just extend it to the next check out date. this should change the 3 days to 4 days. then confirm.


----------



## linsj (Oct 4, 2010)

*Another consideration*

I found out today that the Grand Waikikian is 60% sold out, and 80% of the buyers are Japanese. Unlike many American owners who stay at a variety of HGVC properties, Japanese buyers use their points for home-week visits, which makes it harder for others to get into this tower. I don't know what the stats are for the Lagoon Tower, but I'm guessing a healthy percentage of units have Japanese owners too.


----------

